# Pray for my Mom...



## Handgunner (Sep 9, 2004)

*Pray for my Mom...  ~*Update*~*

She goes in the morning for a biopsy.  She had breast cancer years ago in her right side and recently found a lump in her left side.  She goes in the morning to get a biopsy.  Pray that it comes back negative and that she recovers quickly.


----------



## HuntinTom (Sep 10, 2004)

*Prayers Sent Delton...*

Keep us posted as you can...


----------



## mutt (Sep 10, 2004)

Prayers sent

mutt


----------



## Al33 (Sep 10, 2004)

*You got 'em Delton*

Hope and pray the reports are encouraging.

Al


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Sep 10, 2004)

Prayers sent Delton...


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 10, 2004)

*Update*

Instead of just a biopsy, they took the whole lump out while in there.  She's fine and at home.  Just sore and kind of out of it still.  We'll know more Monday when the results come back.  Thanks for the prayers, just pray now it comes back negative...

It's not looking that good though...


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 10, 2004)

Praying for your mom.


----------



## birddog (Sep 10, 2004)

*Praying*

We Will Pray And Lift Her Up To God.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 10, 2004)

Praying for your Mom Delton.


----------



## gabuckeye (Sep 11, 2004)

Prayer for your Mom.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Sep 11, 2004)

*Prayers are Sent*

I'll be praying for great results from God's healing hands.


----------

